# "Fatorexia" essere obese e sentirsi magre



## ranatan (23 Aprile 2010)

*Da una notizia on-line:*

*Salute: anoressica al contrario, si vedeva magra ma era XXL*


_Roma, 22 apr. (Adnkronos Salute) - Sentirsi belle, sottili e in forma, ma indossare una XXL. Non badare all'etichetta di pantaloni e abiti extralarge, essere obese e non saperlo. E' la storia di Sara Bird, una 44enne inglese, che sulla sua vicenda ha scritto un libro e coniato un neologismo: 'fatorexia', vale a dire anoressia al contrario. Perché come le anoressiche, ossute e diafane ma convinte di essere grasse, anche Sara aveva una visione distorta del suo corpo: pensava di essere più o meno in forma, mentre il suo peso aveva superato di gran lunga i livelli di guardia._

_Sara, che vive in una fattoria nel Nottinghamshire con il marito Richard e due figli di 10 e 8 anni, Lottie e Izzy, narra di aver trascorso 20 anni della sua vita a perdere e guadagnare peso, una dieta dopo l'altra, in lotta contro il cosiddetto 'effetto yo-yo'. Ma non aveva mai pensato di essere un'obesa, complice l'uso esclusivo di piccoli specchi con cui contemplava il bel viso, tenendosi invece alla larga da grandi specchi che la riproducevano a figura intera. Alle taglie dei vestiti Sara non badava, curava le unghie, i capelli e indossava abiti scelti con estrema cura e scarpe con tacchi che definisce bellissime._
_Poi, 5 anni fa, la scoperta che le stravolge la vita. Sale sulla bilancia nello studio del suo medico di famiglia, e sente il camice bianco pronunciare un'imprevista e scomoda sentenza:_
_"Circa 108 chili, lei è obesa", afferma il medico senza mezzi termini. Sara si guarda intorno, convinta addirittura che qualcun'altra sia entrata nello studio e sia salita sulla bilancia al posto suo._
_"Nella mia mente credevo di avere qualche chilo in più, certo non di essere sottilissima - racconta la donna, che appare sorridente sulle pagine del britannico 'Daily Mail' - ma non immaginavo lontanamente di essere obesa. Sono scoppiata in lacrime, tant'è che il medico per consolarmi mi ha suggerito dei seminari a cui avrei potuto partecipare per perdere peso. Ma mi sono subito rifiutata"._
_"Ero un'autodidatta - racconta ancora la donna - dopo 20 anni di dieta conoscevo perfettamente calorie e grassi contenuti in ogni alimento, da una bistecca arrostita a un'arachide. Una volta tornata a casa, controllai su Internet il mio indice di massa corporea, prendendo coscienza di quanti chili di troppo avevo lasciato accumulare sul mio corpo"._
_"A quel punto decisi di andare fino in fondo - continua Sara - mi spogliai e osservai la mia figura nuda davanti allo specchio. Devo ammetterlo: ero scioccata, non mi ero resa affatto conto di quel che ero diventata limitandomi a usare piccoli specchi che rimandavano solo l'immagine del mio volto. Ero arrabbiata con me stessa, 'come hai potuto ridurti in questo modo?', mi chiedevo. Poi ho capito"._
_"Come le anoressiche si vedono intrappolate in un corpo grasso - spiega - io mi vedevo in uno esile, anche se il mio non lo era affatto. E come loro fingono di mangiare quando in realtà rinunciano al cibo, io facevo finta di limitarmi a tavola mentre non facevo altro che ingozzarmi"._
_"Ho coniato il termine 'fatorexia' - prosegue - e ho deciso di raccontare la mia storia in un libro perché guardandomi attorno ho capito che ci sono tante persone che condividono questo problema. Ma ammetterlo è come riconoscere di essere alcolisti: incredibilmente complicato". In questi 5 anni Sara ha perso peso gradualmente, grazie alla dieta, all'esercizio fisico e a lunghe passeggiate._
_"Non sono magra - ammette - ma ne sono perfettamente consapevole. Probabilmente non riuscirò ad esserlo mai realmente, ma almeno ora sono in grado di guardare in faccia la realtà e vedermi per quel che sono. Non è poco"._

Ma è possibile che la mente faccia di questi scherzi?
Comunque, quando leggo queste storie mi chiedo sempre "e i famigliari" Possibile che nessuni per anni si sia accorto del suo problema?


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> *Da una notizia on-line:*
> 
> *Salute: anoressica al contrario, si vedeva magra ma era XXL*
> 
> ...


non conoscevo questo tipo di disturbo...ah ma vedo che è un caso unico...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Avevo letto di un sondaggio fatto in Italia sui genitori di bambini obesi... dovevano dire che taglia portassero i figli... a quanto pare un buon 60% ha indicato due o tre taglie in meno di quella reale... nessuno trovava che i figli fossero obesi


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

comunque noto sempre di più la carenza anche di un'educazione alimentare , aggiungendo la mancanza di tempo in famiglia per cucinare sano e il bombardamento pubblicitario di meredine e snack assai deleteri.
si mangia male , manca la voglia di proporre un'alimentazione saggia ai propri figli che, come si sbattono davanti al televisore, gli si da il sacchetto di patatine, la merendina per zittirlo e farlo stare buono


----------



## ranatan (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque noto sempre di più la carenza anche di un'educazione alimentare , aggiungendo la mancanza di tempo in famiglia per cucinare sano e il bombardamento pubblicitario di meredine e snack assai deleteri.
> si mangia male , manca la voglia di proporre un'alimentazione saggia ai propri figli che, come si sbattono davanti al televisore, gli si da il sacchetto di patatine, la merendina per zittirlo e farlo stare buono


Concordo. Si ha sempre meno tempo per cucinare e ho notato che spesso i genitori non si sforzano di insegnare ai figli il piacere di stare a tavola, seduti, per tutta la durata del pasto. E' un momento così bello, si può chiacchierare finalmente tutti insieme. Ho visto bimbi scorrazzare in giro e ogni tanto accostarsi al tavolo per prendere "al volo" una forchettata di pasta.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Concordo. Si ha sempre meno tempo per cucinare e ho notato che spesso i genitori non si sforzano di insegnare ai figli il piacere di stare a tavola, seduti, per tutta la durata del pasto. E' un momento così bello, si può chiacchierare finalmente tutti insieme. Ho visto bimbi scorrazzare in giro e ogni tanto accostarsi al tavolo per prendere "al volo" una forchettata di pasta.


Ti dico la verita' se ho gente a cena Sbarella la faccio mangiare prima... i bimbi al tavolo con gli adulti non ci fanno nulla, si annoiano... questo per me ovviamente.

Se avessi un compagno farei lo stesso.


----------



## Anna A (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti dico la verita' se ho gente a cena Sbarella la faccio mangiare prima... i bimbi al tavolo con gli adulti non ci fanno nulla, si annoiano... questo per me ovviamente.
> 
> *Se avessi un compagno farei lo stesso*.


cioè lo faresti mangiare prima?:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> cioè lo faresti mangiare prima?:rotfl:


Vicino al cane


----------



## ranatan (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti dico la verita' se ho gente a cena Sbarella la faccio mangiare prima... i bimbi al tavolo con gli adulti non ci fanno nulla, si annoiano... questo per me ovviamente.
> 
> Se avessi un compagno farei lo stesso.


Io mi riferivo alle serate in famiglia o a quelle a csa di amici con figli.
La mia in realtà anche quando abbiamo ospiti solo adulti è tutta contenta di stare a tavolo con noi perchè ha sempre da dire la sua


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo alle serate in famiglia o a quelle a csa di amici con figli.
> La mia in realtà anche quando abbiamo ospiti solo adulti è tutta contenta di stare a tavolo con noi perchè ha sempre da dire la sua


Ho detto amici perche' non ho "una famiglia"... pero' anche in famiglia quando capita, viene allestito un tavolo per i bambini dove possono liberamente essere bambini e fare i loro discorsi sporcandosi in allegria.

Non so, quando ero piccola io si faceva cosi' ed era una cosa che amavo... ricordo il tavolo dei bambini a Natale con tanto amore che mi si stringe il cuore


----------



## ranatan (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho detto amici perche' non ho "una famiglia"... pero' anche in famiglia quando capita, viene allestito un tavolo per i bambini dove possono liberamente essere bambini e fare i loro discorsi sporcandosi in allegria.
> 
> Non so, quando ero piccola io si faceva cosi' ed era una cosa che amavo... ricordo il tavolo dei bambini a Natale con tanto amore che mi si stringe il cuore


L'idea della tavolata con soli bimbi in determinate occasioni è proprio bella.
Io invece non avevo fratelli, nè sorelle, cugini e parenti molto lontani...Natale sempre e solo in tre...però era bello lo stesso.
Per fortuna le mie bimbe hanno la fortuna di avere al loro fianco una verà tribù di parenti (a volte un pò pesanti ma sempre affettuosi)


----------



## Anna A (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho detto amici perche' non ho "una famiglia"... pero' anche in famiglia quando capita, viene allestito un tavolo per i bambini dove possono liberamente essere bambini e fare i loro discorsi sporcandosi in allegria.
> 
> Non so, quando ero piccola io si faceva cosi' ed era una cosa che amavo... ricordo il tavolo dei bambini a Natale con tanto amore che mi si stringe il cuore


anche a casa mia noi mangiavamo nel nostro tavolo. era uno spasso senza  genitori e company fra i piedi.


----------

